# Need help with JD 524 traction idler pulley size



## WOOD (Feb 22, 2014)

I have an old JD 524 that is in need of a traction idler pulley. JD parts diagram has part # pt9701 as no longer available, and does not list the size of the pulley. The local JD dealer does not know the size of the original pulley. 

I know the bolt hole is 3/8, not sure of width which is very important because this part moves along with the lower larger drive pulley below, and above is the pulley on crank shaft that does not move. I'm guessing the pulley is over an inch wide.

If it helps, it is not a 524D, and the serial number is TY0524A002103

If anyone can provide the diameter, width, and offset where the bolt goes through I would really appreciate it!

WOOD


----------

